# Nikko Sterling Nighteater Scope



## dbodkin (Sep 3, 2009)

I asked a few weeks back if anyone here ever used a Nikko Sterling Nighteater scope... zip response.  So I went ahead and ordered one just to see for myself and do some comparison.  I have mostly middle of the scale rifle scopes. Nothing high end .   To keep everything in perspective the 3-10X 42 MM Nighteater is available online for less then $150.   They claim to be popular with the Aussie Roo hunters for night  work. Hence the name.  Sounds like marketing fluff to me.   I found the best price at Sportsman Guide and got it delivered in 5 days.  Initial appearances it looks well made. Sturdy construction and with free dust caps.  Nice positive clicks on the turrets and a side focus adjustment is pretty slick. I compared optics with Nikon, Simmons, Swift, Mueller,  Bushnell all models in the $150-250  range.  The Nighteater is clear nice fine  reticules and field of few is on par with every other scope except the Nikon and Mueller are a bit wider. After a bore sighting I went to the range.  3 shots from my Savage Model 10FP and we were dead on at 90 meters. The scope is mounted with a Dednutz base/rings. I shot about 20 rounds all well under 1/2"  with 5 shot groups. I can see how it got its name it does seem to gather light better at dusk conditions.  If it holds up I will purchase another one for my 22-250.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the review.

(Aussies shooting Skippy? (They think of them as VERY BIG rats)).


----------

